# Gme



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I found this to be interesting that she treated this successfully back a few years ago, but she only gives statistics for one case that had a favorable outcome- 

Nevertheless, my very own Western Medicine Vet is in agreement with the FACT that vaccines can actually trigger many auto immune diseases, and therefore she recommends titers- 

All of this is so scary, I pray that the studies soon change the protocol for our small breed. It is important that if you can afford to donate to the research on vaccination in small breed dog, and also the study that is being conducted on GME to please take the time to donate. Every dollar will put us that much closer to finding answers. 


Diagnosing Granulomatous Meningoencephalitis (GME) in Dogs


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

GME is still a serious health threat to our maltese dogs. We now actually like to call what our dogs get *Maltese Encephalitis (ME)* because it really is a bit different an is more serious (in most cases) than GME. ME is really the necrotizing form of the disease. There is no cure for either GME or ME. The current research is really leaning toward infectious agents causing or triggering the inflamatory response. However, infectious diseases of the brain can look like ME. So it’s very important to rule out other infectious causes like viral, tick-borne diseases and fungal diseases. So just doing a basic blood panel is insufficient. It needs to be a full infectious disease titer. Also, spinal tap and MRI are the confirmers of the diagnoisis. 

Regardless of its cause, dogs are best served by an early and accurate diagnosis so that treatment can be most effective and limit the neurologic effects that are so devastating. If your regular veterinarian suspects or diagnoses GME, an evaluation by a board-certified neurologist, particularly one who has experience with it is critical to sucessful treatment. 

When it comes to therapy for ME the goal is to reduce that inflammatory response with immunosuppressive therapy and try to get the disease into remission. Prednisone is administered along with other types of immunosuppressants. It has been shown that if you combine immunosuppressive therapies the treatment protocol may be more effective. Often prednisone with Lomustine, cyclosporine or cytosar are combined for the optimum effect. The biggest mistake vets that are not adept in this treatment protocol make is not being aggressive enough with the corticosteroids and not starting immuniosupressive therapy quickly enough. Missing the mark in early identification and treatment have devastating consequences in the long term outsome of ME. 

Most general practice vets don't see enough of this disease to really be competent in treating it and that goes for the homeopathic vets as well. I am not knocking homeopathic medicine, but in the time since my dog had ME I have had the opportunity to speak with so many people with affected dogs, and the ones that have gone the natrual treatment routes have not fared well at all. 

Dr. Barber and Dr. Platt are still working on a GME grant from the Canine Health Foundation and she is still needing DNA samples from dogs 7 years or older, "the more the better" she says. The biggest thing she is needing are samples from GME affected dogs. Whole blood is better then swabs, but either will work. If anyone is interested, PM me and I will help you get the information to donate.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Pam, this is a donation of a blood sample from a dog currently diagnosed with GME that is 7 years or older ? Or is there another GME research besides "Lola's" that you have listed?

My Chardy's litter mate was owned by my best friend. We got them together in 1998. Cody began having weakness in his back legs around 8-9 years old, after testing etc. our local vet attributed it to arthritis and he was put on crate rest and did improve. But I could tell something was just not right... He woke up to several grand mall seizures out of no where -very early am hours .. ER clinic was an hour away and by that time it was too late, they suggested euthanize as QOL would not had been good. It haunts me to this day what went wrong.. I often wonder if he had GME .. He wasn't per say my dog, but darn close- It is all so scary.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Chardy said:


> Pam, this is a donation of a blood sample from a dog currently diagnosed with GME that is 7 years or older ? Or is there another GME research besides "Lola's" that you have listed?
> 
> My Chardy's litter mate was owned by my best friend. We got them together in 1998. Cody began having weakness in his back legs around 8-9 years old, after testing etc. our local vet attributed it to arthritis and he was put on crate rest and did improve. But I could tell something was just not right... He woke up to several grand mall seizures out of no where -very early am hours .. ER clinic was an hour away and by that time it was too late, they suggested euthanize as QOL would not had been good. It haunts me to this day what went wrong.. I often wonder if he had GME .. He wasn't per say my dog, but darn close- It is all so scary.


Dr. Barbar is looking for DNA submissions from any maltese dogs 7 years or older (control group) but especially ME affected dogs. This includes dogs that expire from the disease. If you have a dog that is euthanized or expires due to ME/GME/NME you can actually make a huge contribution to the research by donating brain tissue. 

The fund page that is listed under Lola's pic is to the Morris Animal Foundation and all funds are currently going to the young vet researchers fund. Dr. Barber is currently working under a grant from the Canine Health Foundation (AKC). I am trying to get more info on this to share with everyone. Both for monatary donations or possible DNA samples for the study. I have recently joined the AMA and am now on the Health Committee so that I can hopefully facilitate more funding for GME research as well as other Maltese specific health concerns.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

pammy4501 said:


> Dr. Barbar is looking for DNA submissions from any maltese dogs 7 years or older (control group) but especially ME affected dogs. This includes dogs that expire from the disease. If you have a dog that is euthanized or expires due to ME/GME/NME you can actually make a huge contribution to the research by donating brain tissue.
> 
> The fund page that is listed under Lola's pic is to the Morris Animal Foundation and all funds are currently going to the young vet researchers fund. Dr. Barber is currently working under a grant from the Canine Health Foundation (AKC). I am trying to get more info on this to share with everyone. Both for monatary donations or possible DNA samples for the study. I have recently joined the AMA and am now on the Health Committee so that I can hopefully facilitate more funding for GME research as well as other Maltese specific health concerns.


I look forward to the information you will provide and will do anything I can to help promote donations for this. Thanks Pam for your continued perseverance in finding a cure for such a horrible disease.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Deleted because it is the same article Carol posted.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

If anyone is interested this is the link to the latest GME study. 

Identification of Genes That Confer Risk for Inflammation of the Brain | AKC Canine Health Foundation


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> Dr. Barbar is looking for DNA submissions from any maltese dogs 7 years or older (control group) but especially ME affected dogs. This includes dogs that expire from the disease. If you have a dog that is euthanized or expires due to ME/GME/NME you can actually make a huge contribution to the research by donating brain tissue.
> 
> The fund page that is listed under Lola's pic is to the Morris Animal Foundation and all funds are currently going to the young vet researchers fund. Dr. Barber is currently working under a grant from the Canine Health Foundation (AKC). I am trying to get more info on this to share with everyone. Both for monatary donations or possible DNA samples for the study. *I have recently joined the AMA and am now on the Health Committee so that I can hopefully facilitate more funding for GME research as well as other Maltese specific health concerns.*


Great news. :ThankYou: Pam.


----------

